# Top! Xc race bike cannondale scalpel carbon hi-mod 2 mit ultimativer ausstattung



## mocpac (7. September 2011)

eBay Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/150660007637

Hochauflösende Fotos unter folgendem Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------

